# MCSBA Spotlight Show Premium Book Ready!



## Lewella (Mar 27, 2008)

The MCSBA Spotlight Show premium book is now available for download! AMHR, Classic, Foundation, Modern, Modern Pleasure, and NSPR classes offered.

MCSBA Premium Book - PDF format - 39kb

As a special attraction this year check out the Invitational Classes! Thank You to Trace Anderson/KRI and the KRI Sponsors for allowing the MCSBA the opportunity to host these PAYBACK classes!

Watch the MCSBA website at http://www.classicshetlands.info for more information about special prizes and high point awards that are being planned!

We look foward to seeing you in Waterloo!

Lewella & the rest of the MCSBA Show Committee


----------



## muffntuf (May 7, 2008)

Just wanted to bump this up as a reminder. This show is only a couple weekends away.

It does have 4 payback classes:

AMHR Halter (all divisions together)

ASPC Halter (all divisions together)

AMHR Driving (all disciplines together no roadster)

ASPC Driving (all disciplines together, no roadster)

These classes are going to be held Saturday night. I know when these classes were held in the past it was so much fun! Everyone decks out in evening wear and really presents their horses/ponies as if they were at Nationals or Congress.

I hope if you are in reach of this show, you attend. There's a good chance you could win good money. Last year's payouts were anywhere from $160 on down to $40.


----------



## muffntuf (May 15, 2008)

Bump

I am hearing good things and lots of entries for the Invitational Classes as well as a lot of states chiming in.

The more entries into the Invitational Classes the higher the payouts!

Hope you can come join us.


----------



## muffntuf (May 16, 2008)

BUMP

Final on starting pots for the Invitational Classes

$500.00 for AMHR Halter

$500.00 for ASPC Halter

$500.00 for AMHR Driving

$500.00 for ASPC Driving

Nice starting pots! The more entries, the higher the pots go!

So for example if 20 horses entered, $12.00 each ($2.00 office fee), we add $200 to the $500 starting pot. The pay schedule is through 6th place, starting at $700.00 so-

1st 30 % - 210.00

2nd 20% - 140.00

3rd 15% - 105.00

4th 13% - 91.00

5th 12% - 84.00

5th 10% - 70.00


----------

